# Looking for info. on these rods.....



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Shimano Tribal carp rods:

*SHIMANO TRIBAL AR 12275FA
*The 2.75FA version is brilliant for carp anglers who want to fish over the 100 yard mark without too much effort whilst enjoying a positive playing action that won't lock up or buckle when that extra pressure is required in steering fish away from snaggy situations. 12' long and superbly balanced, this is all the carp rod you'll ever need on small, medium ponds and lakes to large gravel pits, meres, even powerfully flowing rivers, in fact anywhere where carp swim within your range.


Minimalist hardware built around put-over XT200/Tcurve carbon blanks.
Custom turned gun smoke grey stainless pipe bushings.
Matching protective metal butt cap with "Shimano" etched inscription.
Low profile duplon easy grip butt handle.
Computerised Fuji SiC ring spacing for optimum casting/playing action.
Fuji pipe reel seat.
Black silk whipping with high impact, low build epoxy resin.
Realtree Hardwoods Green Shimano Tribal logo transfer.
Custom rod specification signature on split butt section.
Realtree Hardwoods Green Shimano Tribal poly/cotton rod bag.
Price:*$ 229.99* at www.wackerbaits.com

Anyone use these rods? I have a pair of the 13' 3.00TC Shimano Techniums and LOVE them, but im looking to go to a higher grade rod next season...i will be buying these if Paul P. still has them in stock in Feb '06 or from Specialist Tackle in a 3.00TC or higher version...unless anyone can recommend a better rod in the $200-$275 range?

Hey Brian C. dont you use this model of Shimano's?

Thanks for any input guys,

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott-are those the old models?if they are i have seen
seen them in person at the CCC last year.they are nice 
looking rods and every review i have read in the mags or
online have been positive.there is a new range of Tribal
that look good,but are still pricey?these ones at WB are
probably the old models iam guessing?anyway i was to
get a set i would want the 3lb.its rated 3lb but i think
its more like 3.25lb.you might look up at Fishing World
in Canada,they had some good prices on these rods
when i called a few months back.but they only had
the 2.75lb.

BTW-i would have a look at the Prologic XLNT that ACS
is selling.i just bought a set of them.13ft 3.5lb with all
Fuji fittings,very nice rods for the money.Prologic has 
some good stuff,with good reviews in the mags.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, i looked at the Shimano UK site and those rods above are NOT on there..as usual Pauls given a deal on old model stuff.....i will be looking into the NEW versions of the Tribal.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Isn't there a carp rod called "Kompressor"? I remember seeing it a couple years ago....now I can't find it. I'm pretty sure that was the name. I believe I found it on "The Tackle Box" site.......


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, the manufacture is CENTURY...the #1 rod in competition casting..they hold most of the record casts....over 300 yrds.
The rod your refering to is NOT a carp rod, but in fact one sold for saltwater surf casting:

http://www.century.gb.com/sea.htm

Trust me i'd LOVE nothing more than to own a pair of Century 13' FMJ's.....but the price is too deep for my pockets right now!!!!

I will some day in the future have a pair of thier rods...might not be the FMJ's, but atleast a nice pair of NG's would do just perfectly...lol.

Scott

PS...nice to see ya back on-line man..thought ya moved away.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

MAN.....now why did ya have to go and get me back on the Century kick again....GEEZ US man, i'd given up that dream last year....Ive been thinking about this at work all night.....well if im going to spend $250 on a Shimano, i might as well fork out a little more and get a Century...? Heck ive spent $300+ ea. on a few St. Croix's before, so why not...lol 

I sent out a few e-mails to 2 US dealers that use Century blanks to build thier rods, they are listed on Century's site as dealers...will see what kind of price i can get for a pair. If its not too dear, i'll buy them. If not i'll go with a pair of Shimano Tribal's from Canada.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres a great story of a famous 70+ lb. carp caught on a Century NG rod....


http://www.century.gb.com/atalbot.htm


Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott---you really should get Nick Buss to build you
a set of Century rods.he can do it ALL,whatever you want!
and for MUCH cheaper than a store bought Century rod!

Century really got crazy with thier price hikes last year!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

recently Paul P. got a flyer out on rods that are built just for you.. i think its from nick as well.. i didn't pay any attention to them because i know i can't afford them badboys.. i see the flyer before tho.. just didn't get one for myself..lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Problem is..when ACS first opened up i talked with them and they put me onto thier contact guy for Nick Buss....i planned out the exact rods i wanted.....13' Century blank, 3.25 TC, 50mm butt ring, cork handles...everything....BUT the cost was going to be around $500 ea.....$1k for a PAIR of carp rods ?...i dont think so...i'll go $300-$350 ea. but thats it. The river scene is not very user friendly to have to watch my rods not getting nicked up, im way more user friendly to my gear than most though..lol...and at $500 ea. im affraid i wouldnt use them very often enough to justify having them. If i cant score a nice pair of Century NG's, SP's or FBS's for less than that ea. i'll go for the Shimano Tribals, ive got a contact in Canada that i can get them through.


Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh and why Century rods have gone up in price over the last 2 years....AUTOCLAVE technology..they are the only ones doing it and it does make thier rods much stronger, longer lasting..and they keep thier backbone TC way longer than anyother rod on the market.

I also read that Frank Warwick will be releasing a rod soon...of course he works for Century and as we all know is very well know for his long range carping...thanks to Century rods.


Oh and doesnt Century hold the 82+ lb. world record too.......?...Century SP's if im not mistakin?

Ive got to get a set of these rods man...GEEZ!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its sad to say, but i think i like the looks and the specs of the new fox rods.. either the matrix or the aquos on the 2 3/4lbs TC would do..lol i don't think it'll cost an arm or a leg either..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott--i think you should check back.i have gotten totals
just recently for rods that i had submitted to NB that were
very reasonable.for instance i can get a set of old Century 
MTH 14' 4lb 3pc rod,built to the standard Century specs.for
$300 a pice.accually i think most of his rods cost less than 
$400.only ones that go for more are the PB 4lb+ rods with 
all the frills.only downside to ordering rods from NB is the 
waiting list!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Century has been autoclaving for years now.i dont see why
they need to jack the prices up every year.for instance,in 
2002 the 13' 3.5lb SP when for 206.00GBP,then 2003 224.00GBP
and then to more than 285.00GBP in 2004..the FMJ is over 300GBP
now! crazy!.

Ak--i think those Fox rods look pretty sexy too.is Paul going to
be carrying any soon?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol..sexy?? i don't think so doood.. u need to get out more..  i do think they look niice.. but i don't really care on the cosmetic looks of the rods.. i just like the fact that they finally uses the slimmer blanks for their rods line up this yr.. plus the guide on them are pretty good sized ones too.. 
i'm gonna go ask him if he'll get them in for suure..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't care what you say.....that Matrix range is SEXY! that green
reminds me of money,which is really SEXY!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hell..the continental and the ranger series are pretty nice too.. i just don't care for the EVA handles they got on them.. other than that, i think its my kinda price range..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL......yea AK is right man....if you think "rods" are sexy..ya need to get out of the house more and stop "hanging" by yourself...lol.


First off, YES the new rods from Fox look great..atleast the ones with the abreveated duplon handles..i hate the full length duplon, makes me think of the junk surf rods over here..CHEAP! Only full length handles are the cork and cork tape..they look awesome!

As far as Wackerbaits carrin them...YEA RIGHT, Paul seems to be atleast a year behind with all his Fox stuff. Here its Oct. of 2005 and that stuff has been out since Jan...they are set to release thier 2006 line and he again will be behind another year.
Thats why ive been dealing more and more with Specialist tackle in NY. they can get whats out NOW and have it to me FAST!!

Bottom line is we need more tackle shops in the USA to keep up with the times...but until the USA gets into the real world and bans BOWFISHING , the companys from over-seas will not make a move to open up the market here...was told that in an e-mail from a large UK company!!! One of the best carp fisheries in the world and we treat is as dirt...gotta love America.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't think its Paul's fault for not having the newest stuff here on time.. i believe its how Fox delay the release of the newer items each yr.. they delay it enough that by the time paul place his order, its too late to change the order.. in other words, paul prolly order his shipment too early in the season to see what fox have out new.. he did get some newer models of the fox compartment boxes in.. and the tungsten leadcore tubing thingy.. lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, i guess...but still he should be up to speed better on thier products, i mean he is thier ONLY usa dealer ya know!!

Yea ive been waiting for the new F box to be released...now i can go buy the new Dbl. sided Lg. F box to store my carp rigs, hooks, hooklink, ect. in. Its much nicer than the old standard Fox box.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

My Nick Buss PB's were $400.00 a piece inlcuding shipping and delivered in ten weeks.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

the Matrix is sexy,but a set of 14' 4lb Century's in the same 
cosmetics is DAMN SEXY!.....what do you chumps know about
sexy tackle?  obviously not much if you think full duplon handles
are not cool  .......please!.........i don't think they are cool on rods
over 2.75lb though...........


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

See...$400 ea. and took 10 weeks....nah im good, i'll find the rods i want for a better deal.


Greg, the 14' MTH rods Century put out are the best in my opinion..but thats because i LOVE to fish the method with feeders 2-3oz. and when fully packed weight around 6-7 oz....i would kill to have a set of those rods(the originals, not the Nick Buss specials).

LMAO...man you do need help....full duplon handles look no different then the full eva foam grips on a cheap Eagle claw surf rod, the seperation visually from a cheap American sold surf rod and a fine carbon grade carp rod is the handle...i see the full length...i see cheap junk i could get a K-Mart...sorry cant get past that.
Now ya want to spice it up...the very nice grips on my Warrior rods are a nice touch....im still waiting for someone to put out a very nice 12' 2.75TC rod with FULL cork handles...sad that when i first went EURO, Fox still sold one, but stopped the year i joined the carp hunt...but it seems that they all are going away from the cork handles...i grew up using cork and 98% of my "other species" rods are full cork.

Anyone know of a brand that still puts cork grips on carp rods....i know lots do for other species...but im talking a true CARP rod.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

some of fox new range does have cork handles.. check out the avon, specimen, and float rods series.. they also got their barbel, and kevlex series too.. all cork handles..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Ak, But "i know lots do for other species...but im talking a true CARP rod."

Yes most build thier smaller fish rods with cork handles..i want a true CARP rod (12' 2.75TC or higher) with full cork.......but ya know abreveated cork would be sweet as all get out too...hmm!

Off to do some net surfin on some UK sites...i think Daiwa makes some nice cork handled carp rods?

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well to break this down for some that might be looking into some of the carp gear on the UK internet sites(ive had a few PM's asking this)...and get confused at the exchange rate. You can figure prices out pretty easily.

For FREE currency conversions go here:

http://www.xe.com/ucc/

Now the current conversion of GBP to USD (as of 10/20/05) is:
£1 GBP = $1.76114 USD or $1 USD = £0.567813 GBP 

That means if a rod costs £ 200.00
The cost in USD = $352.26 

costs £250.00 = $440.33...so on and so on!

The Century FMJ(Full-Metal Jacket) I'd love to buy is 13' Casting 3/5ozs - £317.80=$559.60

GEEZ US!!

Heck most of the standard Century rods i want all avg. £230.00=$405.00..thats why i dont own a Century rod and probably never will !!



Man i need a cheaper hobby!!!!! Im going to look in the bargin bin for rods UNDER £200.00....($352.00)..geez us.


Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott--FreeSpirit makes will custom build you rods from their
highend ranges with cork handles,their not much cheaper than
Century..lol..but Specialist-Tackle is a FreeSpirit dealer  

also what do you think of those Rod Hutchinson rods they sell?
thats an expensive range as well?often i wonder where do these
companies like Nash,Hutchinson,ESP,Greys,ect (who all have a
range of rods well over 200GBP)get their blanks,or who makes
them...'cause they sure as hell don't make 'um theyself....lol

might be wrong about the Greys,but doubt it........spot on about
NASH though.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

If you want cork, purchase the blank, and have the rod built to your specifications. When looking at high-end rods, the increased cost to have them custom build is not that big of a set-up in cost (percentage wise at least LOL).

Some more choices for LONG distance casting:

Both Zziplex and Conoflex have their share of distance casting records.

I have been using a Conoflex Gambit 24XT for about 4 years now, and I have nothing but good things to say about the rod. They also make a line of carp specific rods.
http://www.conoflex.co.uk/index.html

If you really want to break the bank, checkout the Zziplex rods. Many people consider Zziplex to be the best distance casting rods made in the world, and they also make a carp specific line of rods.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Neither companies Carp ranges are extremely popular though.
anymore at least?


----------

